# H: Terminator W: Librarian/BA



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

Small one for you all here. One guy, a lone Terminator I picked up a while ago. It's at least 10+ years old and I don't know exactly what army he belongs to. Chaos possibly? Has chainfist and assault cannon. Pewter mini. Paint is very light (mostly a gray wash) and should be no problem to strip or paint over. 

Looking to trade for a force weapon/pistol Librarian or some Assault Marines. I also have the AoBR Marines and limited Paypal to trade for any Assault Squad/BA jumpers.


----------



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

Correction: I'm about 95% sure he's a Wolf Guard Terminator. 

Last bump then he goes to ebay.


----------

